# Автоматическое изменение /etc/package.keywords

## PavelKolodin

Во время емерджения иногда появляются сообщения типа:

```
The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by www-client/chromium-13.0.782.215, required by www-client/chromium (argument)

=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r1 icu

```

Тогда я открываю /etc/package.keywords и добавляю туда эти две строки. Я понимаю, что есть причины автоматически не добавлять туда эти строки, но как это автоматическое добавление включить?

Спасибо.

----------

## cord

А при чем здесь /etc/portage/package.keywords ?

Судя по всему прописывать надо в /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## vr13

 *PavelKolodin wrote:*   

> Во время емерджения иногда появляются сообщения типа:
> 
> ... но как это автоматическое добавление включить?

 

в текущем portage появилась возможность автомодификации локальных настроек (/etc/portage/package*). включается

```
emerge --autoupdate-write=y <pkgspec> && dispatch-conf && emerge <pkgspec>
```

чтобы отключить такое поведение, т.е сделать как было раньше, -- следует установить в /etc/make.conf

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"
```

подробнее - см. emerge(1)

----------

